# What brand trailer?



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

My hunting buddies and I are thinking of buying a trailer for our decoys...just curious what brands are your preferences...the good, the bad or the ugly...some brands we have been looking at are Carry-On and DCT...any help and info would be great


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Haulmark! I have had a few issues with the tires wearing and bent axle and things like that. And I haven't been too nice to my trailer If the problems even slightly looks like it was there problem they get it in and fix it. (Its quick as long as you have a dealer around) and I think most of this is covered for 5 years...


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I have never looked at those brands, but I have looked at haulmark, pace american, and United trailers. These all are built pretty much the same. I bought a United and its worked fine for me. Now the question is what size you want?!?! haha


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want a trailer that will last forever i'd look at featherlite aluminum trailers. Very light and durable.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.brenderup.com/default.asp?st ... ategoryID={F77156E4-1D43-4E68-9BE3-072EE5487CAE}&nodeid={CA8B6E7F-D993-4BD1-B857-BA58FF67FF53}


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

featherlite! no other trailer comes close.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DCT's are very nice trailers! They sit in-between Haulmark and Featherlite. I would get a DCT in a heart beat. You will be looking at $7,000 instead of about $12,000-$15,000


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I love my Pace. Had two of them and love it. Just make sure you get a big enough on right away. Sucks to have to go back and buy another one because you were cheap right away.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

R&R is a more reasonable all aluminum trailer. They only build aluminum trailers and seem to be very heavy duty and durable.
I compared the one I eventually got with a featherlite and I think its just as good of a trailer and looks better than a featherlite.
They have a 6-6" standard interior height which is nice for us taller guys...but creates more drag in the process.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

ok guys thanks for the input so far its been great...as for size ive been leaning towards a 6x12 vnose...but heres what a plan on hauling so tell me if i need bigger...in the fall im not too worried the most id have in there is 6-7 doz FB geese and 3 doz FB mallards plus 3-5 blinds but they can go in the truck bed if i dont have room...BUT in the spring how many fullbody and tnt shells do you think i can fit in there with a 4 wheeler in it? Im hoping to get @ least 300...is that not possible or can i get more?? any info again would be great!


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Flight Cancelled said:


> ok guys thanks for the input so far its been great...as for size ive been leaning towards a 6x12 vnose...but heres what a plan on hauling so tell me if i need bigger...in the fall im not too worried the most id have in there is 6-7 doz FB geese and 3 doz FB mallards plus 3-5 blinds but they can go in the truck bed if i dont have room...BUT in the spring how many fullbody and tnt shells do you think i can fit in there with a 4 wheeler in it? Im hoping to get @ least 300...is that not possible or can i get more?? any info again would be great!


You also have to look at how much weight you will have in the trailer a single axle 6x12 might not hold a four wheeler and 300 fbs and all the other misc equipment. We have a 7x16 v nose and its packed with 300 fbs and a four wheeler, blinds, e callers, etc. already. Those axles take a beating in the field so driving around with an almost bottomed out trailer can be a bad deal.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

good point i never really gave weight in the trailer a thought...but cant they hold like 3000 lbs?? and theres no way a quad and 300 fbs is that much


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I heard Haulmark has a lot of axle problems and a buddy of mine just had to bring his in and it was so bent he had to get a new trailer I guess it might be nice getting a new trailer after beating on it for a season but the hassle wouldnt be worth it to me. I have a Pace and have never had an axle problem we owned our 6x12 for 4 years.


----------

